# Crown Roast of Lamb



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 4, 2008)

Crown Roast of Lamb with Herbed/Chorizo stuffing, Cheesey/Chorizo grits, steamed green beans and fresh guacamole and salsa.

Sorry for all the pics below, but for some reason Photobucket is not letting me create a slide show 

Started off by making my own Chorizo Sausage, as the commercial is just too hot for our tastes...

A couple Lamb Racks from Costco, Mojo marinade, Adobo seasoning and fresh garlic 






Cut some slits in the lamb and then inserted some garlic slivers and dusted with the Adobo






Now it's into a bag with the Mojo for an over night swim 






Now I've tied both racks together to make the Crown  and the aluminum foil in the center to help keep it's shape overnight before I stuffed it.






Here's the Chorizo getting ready for it's pairings with the grits and the stuffing.






The stuffing consisted of Stove Top's "Savory Herb", ½ cup of salsa and the Chorizo sausage. After two grocery stores, two health food stores, Target and Costco, I gave up on the 'REAL' grits and had to settle with Quakers 'Quick' variety, to which was added the Chroizo and one cup of Mexi-4-cheese blend.

On the grill indirect at 400° and the grits were put on about 15 minutes before the lamb was done. If you look close, you can see the grits bubbling away 






and back to the finish....


----------

